# Ti-Ne and Te-Ni



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm wondering if I'm an ENTJ or ENTP. I know they don't have any functions in common but I find that I am able to relate to each of the descriptions a little, and I just get confused. Can someone explain this by giving a situation? Regular descriptions are quite vague. I'm the type of person who's always asking would you rather questions or things like "What would you do if you woke up one day and realised that you were looking at your own body?" or "What if you woke up and realised your whole life was a dream", I like asking people these kinds of questions and I like creating all kinds of crazy situations so it'll be easier for them to 'escape' from the imaginary situation. Is this Ne or Ni? I also tend to read between the lines a lot, sometimes, to the point of paranoia. Again, situations would be more helpful in explaining the differences between these functions.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

To me it sounds a *little* more like Ni but it's hard to go off what you've said there. Well, both types of N can be crazy, although Ne is more often readily expressed like "what if this happened?!" with a kind of idealistic or excited look on their face whereas Ni is more like "I had this weird dream where there was a time loop" (or something like that, as an example). But then again that's not to be confused with "Groundhog Day" which is more like a Ne-dom caught in an actual time loop.

I like the music comparison of "Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood" for Ne and "Gnarls Barkley - Crazy" for Ni. If you're more of an auditory person I guess that would help.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Ohmy, I can relate to both. What about differences between Te and Ti?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

accualiizdolan said:


> Ohmy, I can relate to both. What about differences between Te and Ti?


Go check out my debate in the "INTP manual" thread on the NT temperament forum.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

I am not sure how to explain Te and Ti.

But for Ni vs Ne: Ni looks at an object and focuses on the symbolic meaning behind the object. Ne looks at an object and start focusing on the possibilities from the object.

As an Ni user myself, I cannot just look at an object and start brainstorming ideas, my mind doesn't work this way. xD
My ideas mainly comes from inspiration, for example, from tv movies that I watched, from songs that I listened to, from my dreams at night, etc.
Ne users on the other hand, they only need to look at an object and they can start brainstorming all sorts of "random ideas". 
I find Ne users a looot more imaginative than Ni users for this reason.

And also, I was at this socionics website earlier reading about INFJ vs INFP and I saw this Ni vs Ne information, I think this applies to ENTJ vs ENTP as well:
*"Ni is an introverted perception function, meaning it's not making any kind of value judgments. It's only taking in impressions--as many different possible interpretations of the significance of any given idea or event as possible. That may sound similar to Ne on the surface, but it's not--Ne is picking up a lot of different events and ideas at once and looking for common threads between them; Ni is picking one idea or event at a time and examining ("from a clean slate", as Yukawa says) every angle of every component of that one thing in order to find any as-of-yet untried interpretations that might cause us to view the whole issue in an entirely new light."
*

And also, our tertiary function is our stress relieving function. If you can't figure out whether you use Ti-Ne or Te-Ni, then you have to look at your tertiary function. How do you usually relieve stress? Do you go into Fe mode or do you go into Se mode?
If you go into Fe mode, that means you are ENTP. But if you go into Se mode, it means you are ENTJ.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

accualiizdolan said:


> I'm the type of person who's always asking would you rather questions or things like "What would you do if you woke up one day and realised that you were looking at your own body?" or "What if you woke up and realised your whole life was a dream", I like asking people these kinds of questions and I like creating all kinds of crazy situations so it'll be easier for them to 'escape' from the imaginary situation. Is this Ne or Ni?


Neither. It's Se. 

Ne-Ti would analyze if waking up and looking at your body was realistic possibility or not and then quickly dismiss it and never think of it again. Ne is much more objective than the distorted stereotypes would have you believe. It searches for hidden possibilities and connections, but possibilities and connections that are nonetheless based on objective truths. Ti likes to wonder but dominant Ne would suppress this. 

And a Te-dom would just not think like this. Ever.

There's a reason Delta types in socionics are perceived as the most boring. The least fanciful and the least amused by fantasy worlds. Te and Ne have no time for that shit. 

Rather, it's Ti-Se that likes to amuse itself with elaborate games of "what if". 



> I also tend to read between the lines a lot, sometimes, to the point of paranoia.


Sounds like low order Ni. Which would be indicative of STP again.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

To expand on this, Se views objects objectively. But these objects could be in the real world or an invisible fantasy world. Se gets a kick out of perceiving imaginative, sensorial based fantasies such as what it would be like to have an out-of-body experience and then Ti goes into overdrive trying to piece together how that would all work. 

Again, SPs love this shit. That's probably why they make the best video game designers and movie directors. I personally brush off this kind of fantasy and would get quite grumpy if someone pestered me with such questions.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Yea someone on another thread suggested that I could be an ESTP and I entertained the idea for a while, then I realised that there's no way I could be an Se dom. I'm not an action oriented person.I live in my head and I think more about doing things than actually doing them. I don't identify with my ESTP friends in real life . They are daredevils and they are constantly living in the moment, whereas I'm always planning for the future. Every decision I make is centred around my goals. They think I'm too serious LOLOL. After reading about Ni,I realise that I use it a lot. I always debate with myself in my head, and I look at that argument from different perspectives, so I can find the strengths and weaknesses in that argument(this is Ni right?). I also enjoy debunking quotes. I view it from both sides and then try to call it out on its bullshit especially if someone is using a stupid, senseless quote in an argument. That being said, that's one of the reasons why I started wondering if I could be an ENTJ because I seem to have Ni/Se even though the latter is not very developed. I'm complete shit at details (not including facial characteristics because I like taxonomy). I had trouble finding my way to the school's chem/phy labs even after 3 years at the same school, luckily one of my close friends is an ESFP who's great at directions. Btw, the Se doms/sensors I know in real life are great at directions, is this something that's common among Se doms/sensors?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> Go check out my debate in the "INTP manual" thread on the NT temperament forum.


Can't find it.

Anyone who can explain the difference between Ti and Te, or quote such post? I really don't understand the descriptions (of tests and so) I've found so far.

Nah, nevermind. Found something myself. http://personalityjunkie.com/04/introverted-thinking-ti-intp-vs-intj-extraverted-thinking/


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Are Ti users prone to making up their own facts during an argument? This has happened when I was arguing with an INTP and ESTP during two separate occasions. I'm the type of person who will double check my facts even if I'm sure. Usually when I'm arguing,I back it up with a link to a verifiable source. The INTP was gracious about losing and just said that he couldn't win the argument because I had provided a lot of evidence. The ESTP on the other hand, was a complete moron. He kept insisting that world war 1 had more deaths then world war 2 and even when I showed him evidence, he said he still chooses to stick by his statement because his family friend told him so, and he's very 'knowledgeable'. On a separate occasion, he said the oldest written language is Sanskrit and I told him that it isn't and Mesopotamian is the oldest written language. Then he said an artefact was found which proved that Sanskrit is older, yet he couldn't back these claims up with proof. He said he 'chooses not to believe the evidence because he wants to be like galileo,etc' who came up with their own theories. Lol this guy does not do that in real life (come up with scientific theories) he just came up with nonsensical statements because he couldn't accept that he had lost.


----------



## Swiftstar (Dec 29, 2010)

accualiizdolan said:


> "What would you do if you woke up one day and realised that you were looking at your own body?" or "What if you woke up and realised your whole life was a dream", I like asking people these kinds of questions and I like creating all kinds of crazy situations so it'll be easier for them to 'escape' from the imaginary situation.


This sounds very Ne-like.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

My enneagram tritype is 3w4, 5w6, 8w7


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

*so it'll be harder for them to escape. Sorry.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> I am not sure how to explain Te and Ti.
> 
> But for Ni vs Ne: Ni looks at an object and focuses on the symbolic meaning behind the object. Ne looks at an object and start focusing on the possibilities from the object.
> 
> ...


Based on this, I can definitely relate to Ni more. The accuracy is scary. How does a person who goes into Fe or Se mode behave?


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs - Personality Junkie

This is an excellent description, and I definitely relate more to Ni-Se more. Someone on another thread suggested that I could be an ENTJ with an Ni/Se bias which could make me come across as a perceiver, could this be the case?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

accualiizdolan said:


> Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs - Personality Junkie
> 
> This is an excellent description, and I definitely relate more to Ni-Se more. Someone on another thread suggested that I could be an ENTJ with an Ni/Se bias which could make me come across as a perceiver, could this be the case?


There are a lot of people who struggle to tell if they're a perceiver or a judger because very few people fit the stereotypes. A lot of people switch between INTJ and INTP because P/J doesn't help them to tell which one they are.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> There are a lot of people who struggle to tell if they're a perceiver or a judger because very few people fit the stereotypes. A lot of people switch between INTJ and INTP because P/J doesn't help them to tell which one they are.


 I recently changed from ENFP (_to _ESFJ very shortly _to_) ENFJ, because I fit the P stereotypes better, but I am actually a J. Realizing that I am Fe, Ni, Se and Ti is how I came to ENFJ. Extraverted Feeling is my dominant function, and I am Introverted Intuition w/Extraverted Sensing, thus I am ENFJ and not ENFP.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

accualiizdolan said:


> "What would you do if you woke up one day and realised that you were looking at your own body?" or "What if you woke up and realised your whole life was a dream", I like asking people these kinds of questions and I like creating all kinds of crazy situations so it'll be easier for them to 'escape' from the imaginary situation.


Pulling from the definition of Ne from cognitiveprocesses.com: "Using this process we can really appreciate brainstorming and trust what emerges, enjoying *imaginative play* with *scenarios *and combining possibilities, using a kind of cross-contextual thinking."


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

While I do relate more to Te/Fi than Ti/Fe, I am very particular about things like table manners, etc. Is this Fe or could this be due to upbringing?


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

accualiizdolan:5900218 said:


> Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs - Personality Junkie
> 
> This is an excellent description, and I definitely relate more to Ni-Se more. Someone on another thread suggested that I could be an ENTJ with an Ni/Se bias which could make me come across as a perceiver, could this be the case?


The problem I have with this is his description of Ni wanting to "fully flesh out ideas", and be hyper focused on one topic. In my opinion and experience, both Ni and Te are very much "let's cut the bullshit". Te just dwells on a topic long enough to get the point across, and prefers brevity if possible. This is why Te users can be annoyed by Ne tangents.

The extreme cases of Ne word vomit are seen in SFJs under stress. I believe these are the prototypical "ramblers". It is the combination of the Ne constantly generating new horror scenarios/holes in the boat, while Ti has a need to fully flesh out every horror scenario ad-naseum.

As an ENTP, I also ramble a bit, and it's definitely Ne/Ti doing this. But Fe keeps it in check, realizing that other people aren't always so keen on listening to it all, and therefore I use Ti to sort of try to consolidate and logically sequence my thoughts in a way that is more easily shared with my audience. It's the ultimate irony - Ti produces depth but also can be used to limit, depending on how the judgment is being applied.


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

When I'm working on a project etc, I'm very much a 'let's cut the crap and get to the point' kind of person. When I'm not, that's when I create these situations. Are there any other ways to differentiate Te-Ni and Ne-Ti?


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> The problem I have with this is his description of Ni wanting to "fully flesh out ideas", and be hyper focused on one topic. In my opinion and experience, both Ni and Te are very much "let's cut the bullshit". Te just dwells on a topic long enough to get the point across, and prefers brevity if possible. This is why Te users can be annoyed by Ne tangents.
> 
> The extreme cases of Ne word vomit are seen in SFJs under stress. I believe these are the prototypical "ramblers". It is the combination of the Ne constantly generating new horror scenarios/holes in the boat, while Ti has a need to fully flesh out every horror scenario ad-naseum.
> 
> As an ENTP, I also ramble a bit, and it's definitely Ne/Ti doing this. But Fe keeps it in check, realizing that other people aren't always so keen on listening to it all, and therefore I use Ti to sort of try to consolidate and logically sequence my thoughts in a way that is more easily shared with my audience. It's the ultimate irony - Ti produces depth but also can be used to limit, depending on how the judgment is being applied.


I can definitely relate to the 3rd paragraph. How do ENTPs usually come across? Even though I'm always making inappropriate jokes, finding a double meaning in things my friends say, I was surprised when they told me that I come across as a serious person.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> The problem I have with this is his description of Ni wanting to "fully flesh out ideas", and be hyper focused on one topic. In my opinion and experience, both Ni and Te are very much "let's cut the bullshit".


To INTJs, your Ti overly focuses on one topic, rather than being broad like our Te. You're perceiving that xNTJs don't like expanding upon ideas, but it's actually because we expand on it in an entirely different dimension than you do.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> To INTJs, your Ti overly focuses on one topic, rather than being broad like our Te. You're perceiving that xNTJs don't like expanding upon ideas, but it's actually because we expand on it in an entirely different dimension than you do.


I dom't think this is actually the dynamic. Example: My best friend is an INTJ, we play magic cards. When he tries something out and it does well or poorly, he tends to, in my eyes, excessively project that data to the infinite. So something that does well, we should be using it as much as possible (often disregarding reasons why more isn't always better), and something performing badly just should never be used. These views become more malleable with time, as he experiences more exceptions to his originally very black/white thinking.

As a result, he can sometimes be almost prophetically strong as a player, by just putting all his eggs in one basket with something that did well (if it happens to do well again), while other times things all fall apart and then he has to regroup (and then starts actually listening to more than 3 words I say).


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Are Ne users prone to bursts of energy due to external stimulation? For example, that day I was watching the walking dead and the characters were in a sanctuary for survivors. After watching the episode, my mind went crazy! I was imagining what I would do if I ran a sanctuary for survivors during the zombie apocalypse. 

There would be an organised system. The sanctuary itself will be divided into a few zones. Each zone will have a mini hierarchy and a representative who discusses issues with the people from the main hierarchy. Everyone will have duty rosters and they will be subject to psychological evaluations as soon as they join the camp. As soon as they are declared sane, their skills will be assessed and they will be assigned to a particular field within the camp in which their expertise can be put to good use. There will be self defense classes and briefings on survival tactics so that inept survivors won't be a liability to others while looking for supplies,etc.

While each zone will have its own mini hierarchy, a mole will be in each zone, to avoid rebellions of any sort. Children are to make themselves useful too, and no one will be exempt from work.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

accualiizdolan said:


> I can definitely relate to the 3rd paragraph. How do ENTPs usually come across? Even though I'm always making inappropriate jokes, finding a double meaning in things my friends say, I was surprised when they told me that I come across as a serious person.


Depends entirely on the situation. I can be quite stoic if I am competing/concentrating, but in general socializing I am usually very goofy. Unless I am trying to social engineer a bit, then my goofiness might be put to the side in favor of a vibe that will manifest a reaction I seek.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

accualiizdolan said:


> Are Ne users prone to bursts of energy due to external stimulation? For example, that day I was watching the walking dead and the characters were in a sanctuary for survivors. After watching the episode, my mind went crazy! I was imagining what I would do if I ran a sanctuary for survivors during the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> There would be an organised system. The sanctuary itself will be divided into a few zones. Each zone will have a mini hierarchy and a representative who discusses issues with the people from the main hierarchy. Everyone will have duty rosters and they will be subject to psychological evaluations as soon as they join the camp. As soon as they are declared sane, their skills will be assessed and they will be assigned to a particular field within the camp in which their expertise can be put to good use. There will be self defense classes and briefings on survival tactics so that inept survivors won't be a liability to others while looking for supplies,etc.
> 
> While each zone will have its own mini hierarchy, a mole will be in each zone, to avoid rebellions of any sort. Children are to make themselves useful too, and no one will be exempt from work.


Whenever a new idea hits me, I literally have to stand up and walk away, pace, or just lie in my bed for a while to hash it out. Then immediately return and try it (or if it seemed lame afterall, tangent into a better idea or dismiss it entirely).


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I dom't think this is actually the dynamic. Example: My best friend is an INTJ, we play magic cards. When he tries something out and it does well or poorly, he tends to, in my eyes, excessively project that data to the infinite. So something that does well, we should be using it as much as possible (often disregarding reasons why more isn't always better), and something performing badly just should never be used. These views become more malleable with time, as he experiences more exceptions to his originally very black/white thinking.
> 
> As a result, he can sometimes be almost prophetically strong as a player, by just putting all his eggs in one basket with something that did well (if it happens to do well again), while other times things all fall apart and then he has to regroup (and then starts actually listening to more than 3 words I say).


I don't see how this defies my point. I'm also perplexed that you're arguing with an INTJ over what goes on in an xNTJs head. Ni considers the possible ways information can be synthesised, and will consider every perspective it can find. It's not something you can easily see on the outside of an xNTJ.



accualiizdolan said:


> There would be an organised system. The sanctuary itself will be divided into a few zones. Each zone will have a mini hierarchy and a representative who discusses issues with the people from the main hierarchy. Everyone will have duty rosters and they will be subject to psychological evaluations as soon as they join the camp. As soon as they are declared sane, their skills will be assessed and they will be assigned to a particular field within the camp in which their expertise can be put to good use. There will be self defense classes and briefings on survival tactics so that inept survivors won't be a liability to others while looking for supplies,etc.
> 
> While each zone will have its own mini hierarchy, a mole will be in each zone, to avoid rebellions of any sort. Children are to make themselves useful too, and no one will be exempt from work.


You want to structure and create an organised external system (Te) in a hypothetical reality (Ni), and yet you think you might not be an NTJ?


----------



## accualiizdolan (Mar 5, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> I don't see how this defies my point. I'm also perplexed that you're arguing with an INTJ over what goes on in an xNTJs head. Ni considers the possible ways information can be synthesised, and will consider every perspective it can find. It's not something you can easily see on the outside of an xNTJ.
> 
> 
> You want to structure and create an organised external system (Te) in a hypothetical reality (Ni), and yet you think you might not be an NTJ?


I was quite sure about being an ENTJ but I wanted to be 100% sure.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> I don't see how this defies my point. I'm also perplexed that you're arguing with an INTJ over what goes on in an xNTJs head. Ni considers the possible ways information can be synthesised, and will consider every perspective it can find. It's not something you can easily see on the outside of an xNTJ.
> 
> 
> You want to structure and create an organised external system (Te) in a hypothetical reality (Ni), and yet you think you might not be an NTJ?


There isn't any conscious consideration in Ni. It's not like Ni has you sit down and say "hmm, how does this fit together into a system". Ni might unconsciously notice a correlation between events, and it will dawn on you as causality, but all conscious thought is done by the judgment functions, and ultimately it's the judgment functions that tell you if that causality you intuit makes sense or not.

The reason why my statement defies yours, and my implied point, is that INTJs (and even ENTJ) actually do not operate with a broad perspective at all, and certainly not consciously. Ni is quite _IN_-tensive, not extensive. The reason why is mostly because of tertiary/inferior Se (or dominant/secondary Ni, if you prefer to look at it that way). NTJs in general do not unconsciously take in large amounts of information, and in fact rely primarily on Ni to build an unconscious correlation to real or imagined facts that associate with whatever small amount of information is perceived via Se. So this is actually a very *narrow* way of perceiving the world, or at least narrow from the perspective of real information taken in. The associations seen by Ni can be a bit less narrow, but that is all arrived at internally, based on limited information. Any information taken in that doesn't "click" with NTJ Ni, is discarded and ignored, and possibly not even noticed consciously at all.

In the case specifically of NTJs, it generally requires experience before the brain even allows itself to perceive more information. The NTJ way is to act on intuition with Te and Fi right away, and if something doesn't seem to fit or work, then and only then will more effort be put in. _*Failure, and a desire for constant improvement/competency, are the two catalysts in experience that will push an NTJ to take in more information (Se).*_

"The information (Se) I have perceived formed a working correlation (Ni) of how everything works, and I feel my perceptions are sufficient, and I would like to enact my perceptions on the real world immediately by enacting it (Te) immediately, unless something about it seems to violate my somewhat childlike, black/white value system (Fi), in which case I may or may not hold back and consciously decide if I actually want to go through with it (Fi)."

This explains the preference for NTJs in:

-brevity
-organization (easy to skim for the information they want)
-witnessed first-hand proficiency (easier to wade through the glut of info, that is draining - "I've seen myself and others succeed with this, so I will concentrate my valuable time and efforts here first")
-when pensive, focusing on values "is this right or wrong, or do I not care", motivations "is this person scheming or genuine", "is this good or bad" - using Fi - very black/white

Your assertion that I cannot understand what goes on in an INTJs head does not seem to be rooted in facts. An external source can potentially have a better understanding of what goes on in someone's head, through the use of dominant Ne, because externally we are privy to information that is not noticed or recognized from the first person perspective, bolstered by a broad conceptual Ti framework of how the brain functions. This is why psychologists exist.

When you state that Ti is intensive, this is true, but it is also unrelenting. So while it might be hyperfocused on one thing at a time, the glut of perceptions given to us by Ne forces us to reconcile everything ad-nausea. An NTP will not quit thinking until everything Ne brings in seems to logically fit, or can be discounted as irrelevant/untrue association. This is why NTPs are thought of as open-minded - because we are forced to be, by the ridiculous amount of information that is thrown at us externally by our Ne. This is also why we NTP tend to be much better at making sense of everything than actually putting anything into action and seeing it work. Often times we know it works beforehand, and don't have enough energy to dredge through the physical manifestation process.

All Intuitive dominant/auxillary have a desire to enact hypothetical systems on reality in an organized way - this is not exclusive to NTJs. The NJs are just better at manifesting these systems immediately and in an efficient manner, due to inherent prioritizing. As an ENTP, I have infinite hypothetical systems worked out in my head, but many or most never exit from that point into reality. Actually, the best way to get me to do something is to have it make an impact on a human system or helping out - indulging Fe, and as a result I am far better at helping others be successful than I am able to help myself along.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I dom't think this is actually the dynamic. Example: My best friend is an INTJ, we play magic cards. When he tries something out and it does well or poorly, he tends to, in my eyes, excessively project that data to the infinite. So something that does well, we should be using it as much as possible (often disregarding reasons why more isn't always better), and something performing badly just should never be used. These views become more malleable with time, as he experiences more exceptions to his originally very black/white thinking.
> 
> As a result, he can sometimes be almost prophetically strong as a player, by just putting all his eggs in one basket with something that did well (if it happens to do well again), while other times things all fall apart and then he has to regroup (and then starts actually listening to more than 3 words I say).


I tend to think of the dynamic between Te and Ni as one being a pattern recognizer filtering Se data, the other being a "calculator" making decisions based on the Ni patterns. This means that you reduce things to principles. 

In my head capital intensive industries have certain characteristics that are common to all of them, which are the main determinants of operations in that type of industry. There is little room for differences in nuance in my mental models. Then you have markets, which are their own systems, that have their own characteristics that tend to be common quite a lot as well. 

Think of each characteristic being a lego piece and what makes the difference is how you assemble them. However, they are always the same pieces. The assembly process can bring about certain changes in interactions, but the systems are more or less the same. 

When I discuss with Ti users I get the impression that they are very much about the nuance.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Scelerat said:


> I tend to think of the dynamic between Te and Ni as one being a pattern recognizer filtering Se data, the other being a "calculator" making decisions based on the Ni patterns. This means that you reduce things to principles.
> 
> In my head capital intensive industries have certain characteristics that are common to all of them, which are the main determinants of operations in that type of industry. There is little room for differences in nuance in my mental models. Then you have markets, which are their own systems, that have their own characteristics that tend to be common quite a lot as well.
> 
> ...


Yes, nuance is very important to us, and often a trivial matter that distracts from accomplishment in the eyes of Te.


----------

